

Looking to work with a startup? Make parody "ads" starring yourself! - jasonlbaptiste
http://streamcurrents.com/wordpress/?page_id=4

======
jasonlbaptiste
great marketing idea my friend in SF is using in regards to working with a
startup. Favorite is: License To Monetize

~~~
markbao
_Dramatically_ increase the size of your Ad Trafficking Team!

Hilarity.

------
Tichy
Just a note: the ads are filtered by Adblocker. Without them, the page looks
quite barren.

------
menloparkbum
videoegg isn't such a hot place to work, unfortunately.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yeah, definitely read some things. but is it about joining the "hottest
startup" on the block always? Sometimes going to a good startup, that lets you
use your skill-sets is the best option :-).

------
softbuilder
I don't get it.

